# Situps



## AdamJ1984 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey guys, I have a question about situps because I have a physical fitness test coming up within the next week. I would say I am in good shape, not the kind I was 1-1.5 years ago, but anyways, I want to be very efficient when doing the situp test. Now when they state shoulder blades to the ground, that's basically going flat on your back more or less? What is the best for leg width because I realize a wider foot stance pulls on the lower back more. Not saying I have never done situps, I just want to do them the right way to avoid getting penalized for incorrect procedure. If any part of the test worries me it is this because when I workout, I pound myself and feel sore (lower back and anterior torso) the next day all the time. It's not a new thing, have been working out correctly for 9 years and actually competed for a bodybuilding show in 2002. Thanks again for everyone's help!


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll write up some advice as soon as I finish this salsa and chips and another six pack of Bud. :alcoholi:


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

You will do fine do what they tell you and you will pass. What dept are you trying for?


----------



## AdamJ1984 (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh I am sorry it is for Middlesex County Sheriff's Dept.
Mit, it is Bud Light?


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

If you've been working out for 9 years and competed in bodybulding you'll do fine no matter what your form is. Every PT test I've ever taken there have been studs and duds. You see the top notch marathon guys, and the body builers but then on the other side you have Captain Dunlop dressed like Richard Simmons with his knee brace from 1974 finishing his coffee.

Not that you'll need it but good luck


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

I do sit ups every morning.

I sit up and then get outta bed.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Mongo said:


> I do sit ups every morning.
> 
> I sit up and then get outta bed.


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

